# The Incredible Mac OS-X Firewall.



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

There has been a lot of talk here about the Mac Firewall. Here is a very good article which will answer a lot of questions about it.

Happy reading 

The Incredible Mac OS-X Firewall :up: 

.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Another good read regarding this firewall are at:
http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/security/

And a couple sources for some downloads to manage/manipulate your OS X firewall:
http://mac.sofotex.com/Security/Firewalls/
http://personalpages.tds.net/~brian_hill/brickhouse.html

Good thread Chicky!


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Some good links Hobbes but I'd be leery of installing any little known third party firewall add-ons to my Mac. You never know what it's doing to your machine  I am tempted however of looking into getting Brickwall, but I'll have to research it better first. David Pogue recommends just turning on the OS-X firewall and leaving it alone to do it's job. For right now that's what I'll do, but always open to suggestions


----------

